# Wish List



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Getting a 125 Standard, here is what my set up plan is and types of fish I want, please help give advice.

Tank:125 Gallon standard 76.5 inches I Believe. 
Substrate: Pool Filter sand over egg crate 
Decor: Slate, rock, pots, drift wood, and plastic plants to make it look sort of south american. 
Lighting: Not sure, not much of an expert on that stuff, usually just get the bulbs that fit the hood, but what light would make it look good with the green plants and driftwood. 
Filtration: The MarineLand C-360 and someone tell me a nice HOB filter to go with it, not to expensive though. 
Fish: 
2 Jack Dempseys- a pair 
2 Green Terror- Pair 
2 Convict Pair 
2 Pictus Cats 
1 SailFin Pleco

or another set up 
2 Red Terror- Pair or females idc 
1 Trimac-Male Preferably 
2 Convict-Pair

Feel Free to tell me what sounds good or what to change, or add some species that might go better. But Mainly I want either red or green terrors, and Jack Dempseys. But I love the GTs


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't help you on your stocking list but as for a good HOB for cheap, print out the page on Petsmart.com for the Penguin 350b $26.99. They'll match the price in store. I think in the store the price is somwhere around $47? i think. Its a great filter, 2 bio wheels, 2 carbon pads, and can't beat $26.99 huh? i just picked one up a few days ago to go with my C-360 and it works great. By the way, the C-360 is AWESOME!!!

Khris


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> the C-360 is AWESOME!!!


thats what I hear man, I hope it is. I wish they had the same model with a bigger GPH ratio. Sucks it only goes to 100. If one went to 150 or 200 Gallon tanks I would get it for a 125


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh! fake plants???? I'm not a fan of fake plants. If you are discussing lighting choices perhaps something that would support REAL plants.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> Ahhhhhhh! fake plants???? I'm not a fan of fake plants. If you are discussing lighting choices perhaps something that would support REAL plants.


Well if you want to send me replacement live plants everytime my cichlids tear real ones up then be my guess, but as anyone with CA or SA cichlids will tell u they dig up plants.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

convictkid said:


> > Ahhhhhhh! fake plants???? I'm not a fan of fake plants. If you are discussing lighting choices perhaps something that would support REAL plants.
> 
> 
> Well if you want to send me replacement live plants everytime my cichlids tear real ones up then be my guess, but as anyone with CA or SA cichlids will tell u they dig up plants.


Well, I suppose there are more attractive and less attractive fake plants available. I've seen many tanks that use silk and other fake plants from the craft store that don't mimic aquatic vegetation, simulating terrestrial vegetation instead. I don't think ferns look at home in an underwater setting.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

You may want to consider more filtration. I have 1 c-360 and a smallish HOB filter on my 75 and I wouldn't mind having more. I don't think you'll have enough turnaround once you get media in the filter(and then poo) unless you get an enormous HOB filter. Have you considered 2 360s? From what I hear 7-10x turnover is what you should be aiming for, and you're just not going to get that with the 2 filters that you're thinking about. Plus with the way convicts spawn.... You'll have quite the bioload soon enough!

Do the SA/CA fish actually tear apart plants, or do they just pull them up? Java Fern and Anubias are both low-maintenance plants that can be tied to driftwood and are very difficult to pull off once they've been rooted.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

What about two HOB filters that go up to 75 gallons each plus a c-360. 2 c-360s would cost so much.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I suppose it could work. I'd look into getting the highest volume filters possible though. You may also look into adding some powerheads to the bottom of the tank to keep water movement going, and adding sponges to them will increase your biological filtration a tiny bit and you'll have something seeded and ready in case you need to set up a hospital tank in a hurry. petmountain.com has great prices on powerheads and filtration stuff.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

I notice no one has commented on your stock list. a bit risky if you ask me....4 pairs would fight like crazy. especially as pairs demand more territory.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

convictkid said:


> > the C-360 is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> thats what I hear man, I hope it is. I wish they had the same model with a bigger GPH ratio. Sucks it only goes to 100. If one went to 150 or 200 Gallon tanks I would get it for a 125


It doesn't matter what size tanks they are rated for. What matters the most is gph flow rate the filter puts out.



convictkid said:


> What about two HOB filters that go up to 75 gallons each plus a c-360. 2 c-360s would cost so much.


The penguin 350 flows 350gph and the c360 flows 360gph. With 2 350's and 1 c360 that is a supposed 1060gph flow. Which is 8.48x hourly turnover rate. You should be good with that. You can always get powerheads to get more flow within the tank if desired.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, Irkedcitizen, you probly know this, but you have to take off so many GPH for the head height, and filter media, so it's actually a bit lower.

But even AquaClear 110 (500), emperor 400, and C-360 would work.
or 2 AC110s,andC-360, either way.
The Emperor filtersare Bio Wheels, just with a spraybar, they cost more, and have a little more GPH
Even 2 C-360s and 2 Bio Wheel 350s could easily do the job most likely.
To help you, here's some GPH readings
AC 110 - 500 GPH Bio Wheel 350- 350gph Emperor 400 - 400gph C-360 -360gph

just to help. How much are Fluval FX5s running now guys? they push 900gph.

"quote"
2 Jack Dempseys- a pair 
2 Green Terror- Pair 
2 Convict Pair This first setup COULD work, but IMO you should 
2 Pictus Cats stick with 1 pair of convicts,maybe the pair of JDs,
1 SailFin Pleco and 1 GT(try for a female) and probably the 2 or 3 pictus cats.

or another set up 
2 Red Terror- Pair or females idc 
1 Trimac-Male Preferably This would get packed, IMO I'd do the 1 trimac(female),
2 Convict-Pair 1 red terror (female), and a convict.(if you were lucky)
You could also addin aspotted raphael cat, they're great
scavengers, picking upall the leftovers.
Oh, for the tank size, 125s are 6 foot, or 72" long.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I know that is why I typed "supposed 1060gph flow." I also mentioned they could use powerheads to get more flow inside the tank.

But yeah head pressure, media, et cetera all effect the flow.

At $26 for penguin 350's he could buy 3 and run the canister at the same time. I do not know how much fx5's are running now-a-days but I would rather have multiple filters on the tank instead of one that flows a lot in case of failure.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys I guess I will get a c-360 and two penguin 350s to start, and then maybe add a third latter.


----------

